# JCreator on Ubuntu



## neilofbodom (Nov 8, 2011)

hello

i recently just downloaded Ubuntu for my laptop. I was running on Windows 7 and i really couldn't stand it any longer. Anyways, i am also a java student. i used the JCreator as a java editor on Windows 7 but now i need to get the Ubuntu version. I downloaded the JDK from the oracle website but i could not find JCreator for Linux. Any help? Am i doing something wrong? 

Thanks for your time,

neilofbodom


----------



## NyxCharon (Nov 8, 2011)

Jcreator does not have a linux version. You can either try to get it running in wine, or use a more full featured IDE like netbeans, which has FULL linux support. I've used jcreator before, but netbeans is much, much better has many more features.


----------



## neilofbodom (Nov 8, 2011)

oh i see. i have netbeans already, but the school does not permit us to use it. i only use it for myself at home. at the end of the year i have to hand in a project using java but i cannot use netbeans. is there another good java editor apart from netbeans and jcreator? i know about bluej but to be honest i dont really like it.

thank you very much for your answer


----------



## salvage-this (Nov 8, 2011)

I have not tried it but Eclipse looks like another good option


----------



## neilofbodom (Nov 8, 2011)

cheers. do you have a link or something where i can download latest version from?


----------



## neilofbodom (Nov 8, 2011)

ok found it. thank you for your answers


----------

